# Stihl FS61



## Briarwood (Sep 3, 2015)

Seeking repair manual and parts diagram for FS61. This trusty old hedge trimmer needs new tubing (piece between the fuel tank and fuel cock is rotten). (Anybody know what type/size tubing?)


----------

